# Police Officer Jarod Dean



## Drac (Jan 22, 2009)

For the second time in six months a northern Summit County community mourns the tragic loss of one of its finest - A police officer killed in the line of duty. Last July we lost Twinsburg Police Officer Josh Miktarian and now we have lost Boston Heights *Police Officer Jarod Dean*. It goes without saying that the job of a police officer is a very dangerous profession and it takes a very special person to take on the challenges faced day to day. 

Most of us never face the kinds of challenges that a police officer and his or her family face. Most of us go about our daily routines and return home at the end of the day to enjoy being with our families. A police officer's 'routine' day is much different and sometimes routine turns to tragedy and a family's loved one never returns home. This was the case yesterday for the family of Jarod Dean.

Most of us never knew Officer Dean because he wasn't on our own Police Department but the uniform he wore represented all the fine men and women wearing the same uniform no matter where they serve. We all share in Boston Height's loss and mourn with them. Our thoughts and our prayers go out to the Village of Boston Heights and the family of fallen officer Jarod Dean.

*This is the letter from the Chief of Police to the editor of NORTHSUMMIT7*

Dear Paul,
On Monday January 19, 2009, at 05:30 Officer Jarod Dean called out to dispatch that he would be removing debris and turned on his overhead lights and parked his vehicle in the left turn lane on SR 8 and got out of his cruiser.  As he was picking up debris he was struck by a truck when the driver switched lanes from the right lane to the left lane.  The driver said he saw the cruiser lights but did not see the officer and struck the officer.  The accident is under investigation by the Ohio State Highway Patrol along with the summit metro crash team.

Officer Jarod Dean was 24 years old and a police officer for 2 and 1/2 years.  He was with Boston Heights since August of 2008 and a police officer before that in Windham, Magnolia and Waynesburg.  Officer Dean leaves behind his mom and dad and his two brothers and one sister.  Officer Dean's brother John is a full time officer in the City of Hudson.  

Jarod was very energetic and loved being a police officer.  He was very active while he was on and off duty.  He is a member of the FOP lodge 123 which consists of Boston Heights, Hudson and Peninsula and other members from other agencies.  Jarod will be deeply missed by the members of the Boston Heights Police Department and the community.  His dedication and love for the job is beyond any words.

I would like to ask all motorists to please be aware when you see flashing lights from a patrol car or other emergency vehicle on the road to PLEASE slow down and move over if you can.  Give the police and fire and other emergency workers room to do their job.  Not only are you saving your live but also those lives of police officers and fireman and other personnel.

Paul thank you for prayers and the community outreach has been great for my department.

Chief Joseph A. Varga III
Boston Heights Police Department


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## exile (Jan 22, 2009)

Horrible, unfathomable waste of a promising young life....

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 22, 2009)

One more good man to guard the gates of heaven.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 22, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 23, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------

